# Do you wear a Watch?



## SocketRocket (Dec 15, 2012)

If so what Watch do you wear.   

I have a collection of Christopher Ward's.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2012)

No, but I own 5.


----------



## bigslice (Dec 15, 2012)

only for work, i charge for my time, casio g shock.


----------



## brendy (Dec 15, 2012)

I always had diver style watches with metal bands and had to take them off to play,I changed to a leather strapped watch this year (below) I now never need to take it off.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 15, 2012)

brendy said:



			I always had diver style watches with metal bands and had to take them off to play,I changed to a leather strapped watch this year (below) I now never need to take it off.





Click to expand...

Looks nice, what make?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Dec 15, 2012)

Tag Heuer Automatic 2000 Series.  

Had it about 10 years and I love it, however it has been causing me some trouble recently by running fast and often stopping.  I used to take it off at night, but can't do that now as it will definitely stop, sometimes it's really difficult to get going again.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 15, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Tag Heuer Automatic 2000 Series.  

Had it about 10 years and I love it, however it has been causing me some trouble recently by running fast and often stopping.  I used to take it off at night, but can't do that now as it will definitely stop, sometimes it's really difficult to get going again.
		
Click to expand...

Do you get it serviced?


----------



## brendy (Dec 15, 2012)

Detomaso, Firenze model. Not bank breaking either, I only bought it as it looks nice and cheap enough to not miss it should it break. 
I have to say that the strap is bloody stiff, I was expecting something a little flimsy and naff, I was pleasantly surprised and looks very chunky on the wrist.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 15, 2012)

I like Christopher Ward Watches, he only sells online to keep costs down.  All his watches are designed by him in the UK and Swiss made.  He says he makes the cheapest expensive watches in the world.

This is the one I wear the most:

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/aviation/c8swt-mk2.html


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2012)

I have 3 I wear regularly


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2012)

Should add, not all at once


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a draw full of them from various people who think it will make me more punctual. trouble is none of them fit around my wrist and if I did get one that fits I wouldn't wear it as I'm so used to not having one.


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 15, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I have 3 I wear regularly
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			Should add, not all at once
		
Click to expand...

Psst, hey, PSSST.  Wanna buy a watch?


----------



## smange (Dec 15, 2012)

I wear a watch at all times except when playing golf.

Have a bit of a thing for watches and at present have a Tag Heuer, a Tissot, 2x Rotary, a Seiko, a Fossil, a DKNY and an old Next watch although at present I only really wear my Tissot or my Tag.

At the minute I have my eyes on an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra but at @ Â£3500 I think I may have to wait for a lottery win


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2012)

Tag
wear it all the time


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Dec 16, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Do you get it serviced?
		
Click to expand...

No, and yes I know that I should, but never have.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 16, 2012)

What is the plural of Rolex?  :mmm:


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2012)

CliveW said:



			What is the plural of Rolex?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Roli......

Or

Another Rolex


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2012)

I have an Omega Seamaster for going out. A Poseidon Chrono that is used for diving, and a selection of Seiko's and Citizens that live in a drawer and never see the light of day.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2012)

Haven't worn one for over a year now.  My regular watch was a Animal Sports with a yellow face, still love it but needs sending off to Animal as had it serviced at a local shop and its never been the same since!

Got others that have been bought for me over the years which have never seen the light of day!


----------



## Jon321 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have 4 but rarely wear them as I forget to put them on when I go out. Don't wear one for work as it would just get ruined being a tradesman.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2012)

Haven't worn a watch in 30 years.
Working in a Supermarket Warehouse, I wasn't concentrating on what I was doing and accidently dragged my hand along a wall which pushed the watch into my wrist. Physically couldn't wear a watch for a couple of months until it healed and then got out of the habit.
Now a watch feels wierd....


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 16, 2012)

Several cheap watches given to me as gifts and sitting in the drawer.

I also have a g-shock ltd edt divers watch (for diving obviously), a DKNY suit watch and a ltd edt citizen Eco-drive. The Citizen watch was a 30th birthday present after my original was damaged last year when I slipped on ice. They ae brilliant watch and my original never missed a beat in years.

I've always love Rado watches but have never owned one. They are so simple but look stunning


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2012)

Skagen Titanium. Failing eyesight had meant I'd gone down the route of big, chunky LCD watches, which I'd hated. Tried on a Skagen with a grey face and, weirdly, I can see it fine. Wafer thin as well - far better than having a lump of flashing Lego on the wrist.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 16, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Skagen Titanium. Failing eyesight had meant I'd gone down the route of big, chunky LCD watches, which I'd hated. Tried on a Skagen with a grey face and, weirdly, I can see it fine. Wafer thin as well - far better than having a lump of flashing Lego on the wrist.
		
Click to expand...

I have one of these.   As you say nice and light when playing golf.


----------



## 6inchcup (Dec 16, 2012)

i had 4 toy watches in different colours and designed to match my golf belts,sadly down to a white one as my son commandeered the others,still have a solid gold watch (christopher wray) bought for my 18th by my parents that only comes out for special occasions other than that i use my phone for the time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a nice Accurist one given as a gift, another couple in the drawer.

I was only saying to my wife the other day, 'how come everyone I know who wears a Rollex watch is a complete plonker'.


----------



## JT77 (Dec 16, 2012)

i have a couple, one for work, which is a banged up adidas sports watch, i have a breo one for golf, my dad bought me a nice rotery one for my 18th which is now in the box, and my wife bought me a lovely tissot one for our first christmas as a married couple used for when we head out, but mainly i use me phone


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 16, 2012)

Nope, cant stand the bloody irritating things.


----------



## Val (Dec 16, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I have an Omega Seamaster for going out. A Poseidon Chrono that is used for diving, and a selection of Seiko's and Citizens that live in a drawer and never see the light of day.
		
Click to expand...

Seamaster for me is one of the classiest watches around, why do you not wear the seamaster diving?


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 16, 2012)

Couple of Paul Smith ones, simple and classic designs. Love his watches.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Couple of Paul Smith ones, simple and classic designs. Love his watches.
		
Click to expand...

Love his clothes, got a PS suit.


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 16, 2012)

Fish said:



			Love his clothes, got a PS suit.
		
Click to expand...

Never wear a suit but have a few shirts jumper and jeans. Absolute quality stuff.


----------



## gjbike (Dec 16, 2012)

Always wear a watch on my right hand for some reason don't no why, I have a Tag for work which  I got about 23 years ago and a TAG Carrera auto which I got got a couple of years ago.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 16, 2012)

dont own one me


----------



## the hants reaper (Dec 16, 2012)

no , waste of money expensive watches , cheap watch tells the same time , more expensive one on your hand leads to more chances of getting robbed


----------



## drawboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes I wear one all of the time, I have two nice ones. A Brietling Aerospace Titanium and an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Automatic.
I think a watch is the only decent piece of jewellery a bloke can have without looking like he should have a matching Burberry cap.


----------



## john0 (Dec 16, 2012)

Watches are pointless these days.  Everyone has a phone, phone's have the time on them, no need for a watch


----------



## Dodger (Dec 16, 2012)

Same watch for 21 years,a Timberland bought for my 16th by my late dear Grandfather who was my hero.

It has had about a hundred leather straps but it is still going strong and will stay on my wrist til either I go or it does.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a cheap Accurist thing from Argos

Does for me

However dont wear one when im playing, gets in the way

Fragger


----------



## Leftie (Dec 16, 2012)

john0 said:



			Watches are pointless these days.  Everyone has a phone, phone's have the time on them
		
Click to expand...

Aw. Bless.  The innocence of youth


----------



## Lump (Dec 16, 2012)

Utterly love watches. I own 8 watches, 5 of them being G-shocks (I have a G-shock Fetish). None of them are worth more than Â£100 atm as I don't feel the need for an expensive one. Think my next buy will be a Suunto Core.


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've got 5. A Breitling, Longines, Victorinox, Tissot and a Detomaso that I bought for Â£30 from eBay which I probably wear more than the others.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 16, 2012)

the hants reaper said:



   no , waste of money expensive watches , cheap watch tells the same time , more expensive one on your hand leads to more chances of getting robbed 

Click to expand...

Do you drive a Banger?


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2012)

Three watches: 15 yr old Seiko worth about 10p, a Kahuna surf watch (5p) and a Garmin S1 device.


----------



## Justman (Dec 16, 2012)

This is my watch a Ronde Solo Cartier. Always wanted a nice watch and when my gran died 6 years ago, I bought it then and thought it would be a classic style she would have liked.


----------



## drawboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Aw. Bless.  The innocence of youth 

Click to expand...

Nothing looks better with a nice suit, new shoes and a lovely shirt and tie than a mobile phone


----------



## drawboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Justman said:



View attachment 3891


This is my watch a Ronde Solo Cartier. Always wanted a nice watch and when my gran died 6 years ago, I bought it then and thought it would be a classic style she would have liked.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice!


----------



## Crow (Dec 16, 2012)

I've got a Casio cheapy for general wear, an analogue cheapy (can't remember the make) for work wear and a Longines mechanical for special occasions that I had for my 21st, not many of those these days. Makes the Longines 31 years old and it still looks great, though very small compared to todays larger watches.


----------



## drawboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Crow said:



			I've got a Casio cheapy for general wear, an analogue cheapy (can't remember the make) for work wear and a Longines mechanical for special occasions that I had for my 21st, not many of those these days. Makes the Longines 31 years old and it still looks great, though very small compared to todays larger watches.
		
Click to expand...

I have a gold mechanical Tissot Seastar Seven from the seventies, keeps perfect time once wound and looks lovely too. I inherited it from my Dad when he passed away. I'll give it to my Son when I go, although he'd probably prefer a phone or whatever gadget is out when I've gone, betcha the Swiss watches are all still working and keeping perfect time then.


----------



## drawboy (Dec 16, 2012)

These are my two


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 16, 2012)

drawboy said:



			These are my two










Click to expand...

Lovely watches.


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 16, 2012)

drawboy said:



			These are my two










Click to expand...

I like the Aqua Terra. Very nice watch.


----------



## Justman (Dec 16, 2012)

That Seamaster is gorgeous!


----------



## jpenno (Dec 16, 2012)

drawboy said:



			These are my two










Click to expand...

That Aquaterra is gorgeous, might have to add one to my collection, 

currently have two TAGS (formula1 and Aquaracer), 1 Omega Seamaster 300, a TW Steel, Tissot Orange Moto GP

Santa hopefully has one of these in his sleigh for me


----------



## the hammer (Dec 16, 2012)

i've got  tag link, 9years old , 1 battery, its been 30m under the red sea a couple times no probs!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a Seiko one given to me as a present from my parents and so it has more sentimental value than anything now they've gone. HID bought me a reasonably priced Accurist for every day use and I have a Ted Baker fashio one for when I go out on the razzle. Never been a big fan of "proper" watches and paying big money. I understand why people do, some of them look awesome, but it just isn't anything that has really got my pulse racing


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a gold plated omega 1960s dress watch, an old stainless 1960s omega seamaster auto which needs servicing, a newish longines auto, and a seiko sportura steel strapped watch for playing sport, and golf. I had a beautiful solid gold cased omega dress watch, but it got stolen when we got burgled.

My dream watch is a vacherin Constantine patrimony in rose gold. Only about 14k, so might have to wait on that one. May be for my 50th. If I don't need a new car.


----------



## jpenno (Dec 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I have a gold plated omega 1960s dress watch, an old stainless 1960s omega seamaster auto which needs servicing, a newish longines auto, and a seiko sportura steel strapped watch for playing sport, and golf. I had a beautiful solid gold cased omega dress watch, but it got stolen when we got burgled.

My dream watch is a vacherin Constantine patrimony in rose gold. Only about 14k, so might have to wait on that one. May be for my 50th. If I don't need a new car.
		
Click to expand...

I think you may struggle to find one for Â£14k, They were over Â£20k when I was browsing in waches of switzerland. My choice would be Audemars piguet royal oak or panerai luminor


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2012)

jpenno said:



			I think you may struggle to find one for Â£14k, They were over Â£20k when I was browsing in waches of switzerland. My choice would be Audemars piguet royal oak or panerai luminor
		
Click to expand...

You don't go shopping in hong kong that often then?


----------



## jpenno (Dec 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You don't go shopping in hong kong that often then?
		
Click to expand...

HA HA not very often but if the savings are that much then its worth considering a trip


----------



## vkurup (Dec 16, 2012)

Bought a Drefyess & co from Ernest Jones about 4 years ago for 300 odd quids.. beautiful looking piece.  Wore it everyday to work. Had to send it to EJ twice to have its battery replaced. Now it has died completely. EJ had a look and the diagnosis was - it needs a full service @ 200 quid!!!.  Instead chose to send it to the Drefyess company to have a free look at it. Will know this week.   Little wonder the high street is affected so badly, trying to rip everyone off..


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the one I would like in my collection.   

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/dress/c900swkr.html


----------



## car.crash (Dec 16, 2012)

Tag aquaracer and a citizen Eco drive for work.


----------



## Iaing (Dec 16, 2012)

I wear a Seiko Arctura Kinetic for everyday use, and have a Raymond Weil dress watch for special occasions.
I also have my granddad's solid gold Zodiac mechanical dress watch from the '40's.


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 16, 2012)

Garmon S3 but only when playing golf !


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2012)

Couple of Baume & Mercier Rivieras. The everyday one being 30 years old that was only 15 years old when I bought it.

Perfect level of elegance and functionality for me.

Slimline chronograph version is great but the white/silver is too hard to read for my eyes!

Solar powered Casio Wave Ceptor (Radio Controlled) for absolute accuracy and alarm, but only needed to change date on Rivieras.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a few.

My every day watch is a Limited Edition Frederique Constant Automatic. Itâ€™s one of only 96 made and can only be purchased at the worldâ€™s highest watch shop at the peak of Mount Jungfrau in Switzerland. It has â€œJungfrau 3571mâ€ engraved on the face. It was bought for me whilst travelling round Europe by my other half. I love it. I needs a clean though to be fair (and another service probably). This picture doesnâ€™t really do it justice. 







I also have another Frederique Constant Chronograph, which needs a new battery. 

The rest of the collection include 3 x ESQâ€™s (Movadoâ€™s â€œcheaperâ€ line) and a Maurice Lacroix Chrono. 

Oh and a 24carat Gold Ebel dress watch that was given to me by my late Uncle.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 17, 2012)

i have one of these which my brother game me. he got it free at the world launch of the Ducati 999 in 2005. he then promptly won the crown of being the first person in the world to write off a ducati 999 5 minutes later!! LOL

Also own a Hugo Boss dress watch and casio thing that has stopwatch etc. but never really wear any of them!!


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 17, 2012)

Not unless I'm in an area where I need to tell the time, and there is no other accurate way of finding out.  Then I'll wear my Suunto.

Day-to-day - the computer, my mobile, the car, the desk phone, the iPod dock, the microwave etc. all display the time.  Besides I like to give these people who spend hundreds on a time piece a chance to show off their watches and tell me the time.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 17, 2012)

I own a couple, but rarely wear one


----------



## macca64 (Dec 17, 2012)

yes ,but not for golf, that one is bust,


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 17, 2012)

Have a couple of them only cheap ones but don't wear one anymore. I'm another who wears on the right hand being right handed.


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I have a few.

My every day watch is a Limited Edition Frederique Constant Automatic. Itâ€™s one of only 96 made and can only be purchased at the worldâ€™s highest watch shop at the peak of Mount Jungfrau in Switzerland. It has â€œJungfrau 3571mâ€ engraved on the face. It was bought for me whilst travelling round Europe by my other half. I love it. I needs a clean though to be fair (and another service probably). This picture doesnâ€™t really do it justice. 







I also have another Frederique Constant Chronograph, which needs a new battery. 

The rest of the collection include 3 x ESQâ€™s (Movadoâ€™s â€œcheaperâ€ line) and a Maurice Lacroix Chrono. 

Oh and a 24carat Gold Ebel dress watch that was given to me by my late Uncle.
		
Click to expand...

That is a nice classic watch Jon.:thup: I hate all the big over the top watches that most seem to love on here. My watch is a second hand Raymond Weil that I bought off ebay a few years ago. Never had any problems with it and a real bargain.

Oh and yes I do need a watch as I don't own a mobile phone.:mmm:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm quite surprised at some of the watches on her, but maybe I shouldn't be. I like watches, a lot. I only have 6, and I don't often wear them, but I like to have them and am always looking at new ones....... a bit like golf clubs.....maybe I was a magpie in a previous life..

Of all the watches I own, my fav and the one I wear most is a Casio Wave Ceptor - solar powered with atomic timekeeping.  I have a Seiko kinetic that my wife bought me in Japan when we married 16 years ago, the rest are mostly sport types. I have my eyes on a couple of new ones, can't decide between the Tissot, Tag or Seiko Arctura, I like them all, but they're all a little down the list in my spending priorities at the moment......although the Acrtura is half price at the mo.....


----------



## Akie (Dec 18, 2012)

Not hugely into watches but always like to wear one, just got a basic Pulsar one I got bought 5 years ago and actually like its understated appearance.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's my one, and only watch. 













My folks brought me this for my 21st Birthday. Sentimental value is massive to me, but I never wear the watch. It's too heavy


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 18, 2012)

I've worn a Tag for the past 20 years that I love but it's started going through batteries too often and they're not cheap. I've replaced it with a Citizen Eco-drive that has sapphire glass and is made from Titanium, it's bigger than my Tag but much lighter, I love it. I also have an Eco-drive suit watch that I've had for a couple of years that is very understated and smart.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a number of watches and normally wear one when I go out but not that often other than that. Trouble is that the batteries have gone in quite a few and I never find time to get them changed. Now I pretty much stick with a plain G-Shoc for everyday use.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 18, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Here's my one, and only watch. 













My folks brought me this for my 21st Birthday. Sentimental value is massive to me, but I never wear the watch. It's too heavy 

Click to expand...

Big piece of metalwork that, I have a fake that someone gave me.     Quality make.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			... given to me by my late Uncle.
		
Click to expand...

<bad taste>
H'mm. Kept losing time?

</bad taste>


----------

